# UNCLOG FOG MACHINE FILTER | yardhaunt2000



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

From my video description:

I show & tell how I unclogged my Gemmy 400W fog machine. I took off the tube between the tank and pump to clean out the clogged filter.

I also show the fog machine in action.

Subscribe for more interesting videos and click Send me Updates!

Happy Haunting!

^v^


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Before you unclogged the machine was it making a grinding sound and putting out next to no fog? I had 2 gemmys go this year. They will put out some fog and I can hear a "grinding/growling" sound. When it recycles it spits out fog like normal, but does not shoot out fog with any velocity. I'm just curious to see if this is what happened to mine. I had a black one that I think went 12 Halloweens and was a work horse. It would be great if I could fix it because it had ran so well.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

no it sounded normal which is how I knew it was probably clogged. It's a 2005 model and yeah a work horse over several halloweens. however I think the pump needs to be replaced now (2016) because it barely pumped out fog and that filter trap was clean. 

I took the copper pipe out and threaded old tennis string thru it and it cleaned minimal gunk out nothing significant and I also used a straight pin in the nozzle and thru the back of the heating element. but it barely outputs fog now just like prior to this cleaning video. 

so I think the pump is just dying. I've seen someone on an instructible web site (not a video) take a different pump a part and used a drill to fix it or rather alter it but I wasn't following that. but this one would have to have the metal shroud peeled off so I'm not sure it's worth trying to see what's up with the pump.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I had one this year that was not operating so I put it to the side. During my tear down, I also found the filter had a piece of grass stuck to it, removed and still did not work. Removed the tube from the pump and it was moving fluid fine. I used my air hose and shot air (into the outlet) into the heater and a bunch of black garbage came out of the inlet side. It works great now. 
Dave


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

good idea. I don't have an air compressor but we do have a car tire pump maybe I should try that. I guess it wouldn't really matter putting the hose against the inlet or outlet but outlet nozzle is probably much easier. personally form what I recall it sounds like my pump is dying not sure that it sounded as loud as it normally has. I have to compare it to old videos. ti works to add a little atmosphere so I want to take the pump apart but on the other hand if I can't do anything with it and can't put it back together it'd be taking a chance with a new pump. it's the sentimental value to keep it is the bottom line ;

with that being said the main electronics board was bad in my new refurbished chauvet 1200. it worked for a couple hours at least I know what 1,180W 18,000cfm does with a trash can chiller. it fogs the nighborhood lol . Iwas on the phone with a tech for 15 min who had me take it a part and short out 3 pin ribbon cable connectors, loosen a sensitivity screw with an eyeglass screwdriver I just happened to have. I took pics of the insides might as well upload them eventually. I returned itfor a refund. I'll get a new one next season.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The cans of "clean air" meant for cleaning keyboards and such are also great for this. Unlike a compressor, they aren't pulling in oil, dust, etc., on the inlet side of the compressor. Speaking as an airbrushed since the 1970s, that can be a real issue. For tiny airbrush compressors, which tend to be oilers, they still condense moisture from the air. For larger or oiled compressors, they also condense the moisture from the air, and that moisture, along with the oil and gunk from the compressor itself, get blown through the hose/air line and into your project/sprayer, airbrush unless you have filters and moisture traps inline between the compressor and your sprayer/nozzle, etc. Those little bits of gunk, oil, etc., can do major damage to your projects, and or tools (airbrushes, sprayers, etc.). Automotive pneumatic tools don't have as much of an issue with the oil potentially coming through, but the gunk and such can still damage them. For sprayers and such, that moisture, oil, and gunk can not only clog your tools, but it mixes with the air and paint you spray out.
Make sure your fog juice isn't too old, make sure it's well mixed, and consider straining it as you pour it into your fog machine, any solids and gunk you can filter out means less problems and a longer life for your haze or fog machine(s).
Giving your fog machines a good thorough cleaning before you pack them away is a good idea too. If you have an ultrasonic cleaner, they work well for cleaning out filters, traps, tubing, etc.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

good point about the air.

ultrasonic cleaners. speaking of art & design. we used those to clean rapidograph pens.

yeah I used a strainer this season

I clean the fog machines out with 50/50 8oz distilled water and distilled white vinegar

I run them once a month with distilled water to keep the pumps form seizing over time since I only use them once a year.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The distilled water and vinegar are great advise too. Especially if you have, or live in an area that has hard water. The distilled water doesn't have the calcium or other minerals that can build up in your machine, and the vinegar will help break down any deposits that do or have built up. If you use a tea strainer or something similar, make sure that you clean that too.
Disposable coffee filters do well too, but they take a while for the material to sift through.
It's amazing how much gunk there is in, quite often, fog juice, paint, etc. Make sure you dispose of used materials properly, and store your stuff out of sunlight, or severe heat or cold.


----------

